# Moving to Spain....Working in Gibraltar....Help with English School



## m_griffiths (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi, 

I am in need of some help please! 

Me and my family are looking to relocate to Spain in the next 12 - 24 months. My wife and I will be planning to work out of Gibraltar. 

The problem we are having is with regards to the education system and putting our son in school. He is currently 9 so will be 10 or 11 when we plan to move. 

My question is this; 

Is it possible to live in Spain and put your child into an English School in Gibraltar? 

I appreciate any information that you can provide me with

Many Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

m_griffiths said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to live in Spain and put your child into an English School in Gibraltar?


No, I believe only residents of Gibraltar can register their children for Gibraltar schools, which is hardly surprising, really.


http://www.costakids.com/schooling-in-gibraltar.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> No, I believe only residents of Gibraltar can register their children for Gibraltar schools, which is hardly surprising, really.


you used to be able to pay for your children to go to school on Gib if you were resident in Spain - not sure if it's still the case though


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Won't border queues be a problem?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Won't border queues be a problem?
> Cheers
> Steve


probably 1000s cross the border for work every day 

there are issues now & then, but overall it doesn't cause problems


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Most "locals" use those little moto things, but walking is quicker. There are good and bad times if you're in a vehicle - I've waited several hours at rushhour, but other times, it can be fairly straight forward

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

..... Heres a link to the live web cam at the border Frontier Queue Live - Gibraltar

Jo xxx


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Is that live? It appears to be raining.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Many working in Gibraltar and living in Spain Send their kids to Sotogrande British. college.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Isobella said:


> Is that live? It appears to be raining.


 Apparently - its also very quiet, but then it is a Sunday Siesta time I guess???

Jo xxx


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Isobella said:


> Is that live? It appears to be raining.


I wouldn't be surprised if it were raining there. Here in Seville it's very overcast and they've predicted possible showers.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Prior Park Educational Trust are opening a new private school in Gibraltar with first intake September 2016, so that might be an option. But private = fees of course.

One of our kids goes to the Sotogrande International School, and quite a few of the kids there have parents working in Gib but living in Spain.

If living in Spain, you also have the local school options of course. Lessons are in Spanish of course, but the local schools tend to have a lot of kids who are mainly English-speaking. That will make integration into the school easy as they will have lots of English-speaking friends there from day 1, however, the downside is that their development in Spanish is slowed, and while the lessons are in Spanish, they won't understand what is happening in lessons for as long as it takes them to start understanding the Spanish (which takes much longer of course if the playground time is all in English).


----------



## nick osborne (Dec 9, 2012)

yes its possible but you have to pay, many gibraltarians have homes in spain as well as gib, so you see 100's of kids crossing every day, queues at times are a problem, many have small homes in gib for claiming residence purposes, but bigger homes in spain. sotogrande schl is about 45 mins away and very expensive , 10k a yr plus other joining fees etc etc ... but its great life once you are settled...


----------

